# The introverted vs extroverted tortoise owner



## terence (Jun 6, 2013)

Hi all fellow tortoise enthusiasts. I always wonder if tortoise owners are extroverted or introverted. My thoughts are that good tortoise owners are generally more introverted. Well I definitely am quite introverted. For me, weekends are best spent at home observing my tortoises. The slow and peaceful demeanour of a tortoise sniffing around his enclosure never fails to put a smile on my face.

Or maybe, an extroverted owner will never be contented with solely tortoises as pets. They may go for other pets such as dogs or parrots. What say you? Also, do you think that good tortoise owners are more introverted?


----------



## Jacqui (Jun 6, 2013)

I don't think one way or the other makes you a "good" keeper. If your going with the shy meaning of introvert, then that is me. I am very shy/quiet and in a crowd of people I am the one you will never notice. I love spending time out with my tortoises or with my other animals (dogs and cats). I LIVE in my yard and tortoise enclosures, I just sleep in the house.


----------



## wellington (Jun 6, 2013)

Jacqui said:


> I don't think one way or the other makes you a "good" keeper. If your going with the shy meaning of introvert, then that is me. I am very shy/quiet and in a crowd of people I am the one you will never notice. I love spending time out with my tortoises or with my other animals (dogs and cats). I LIVE in my yard and tortoise enclosures, I just sleep in the house.



Jacqui you blow my mind every time you say your quiet and shy LOL. However, it's funny, because I am the same way in a crowd of unknowns. Hard for me to meet new people, as I not only won't have anything in common with them, but I really don't care about them either. I like animals way more. Now, I can talk to animal people, like tort owners, dog breeders, dog show people, etc. all that we would have in common and that interests me and i would care about. Now with friends and family, oh, ya, your gonna know I'm there LOL 
I agree with what Jacqui said too. I am what I call a home body. I say I'm probably 75% into and 25% extro


----------



## Spn785 (Jun 6, 2013)

I'm definitely an extrovert. However I will also say growing up I was a definite introvert. During my Junior year of high school I decided I was sick and tired of always being so shy and scared of people, so I changed, not quickly or easily, but I changed. I don't think being introverted or extroverted has much of an influence on how good of a keeper you are, but I think there is probably a corralation between people being introverted or extroverted and choosing a tortoise as a pet. I personally think there are probably more people who are introverted who keep turtles and tortoises.


----------



## SpdTrtl (Jun 6, 2013)

I am a social butterfly. I am the weirdo that will strike up a conversation with anyone.


----------



## lisa127 (Jun 6, 2013)

I'm very much an introvert.


----------



## Kerryann (Jun 6, 2013)

I am an extrovert but I do love my torts and all of my animals.  I don't think the two things are interdependent. My husband is more of an introvert and he loves our animals too.


----------



## farber2028 (Jun 6, 2013)

I'm very introverted. I gotta say too that I don't think they're correlated but it's definitely interesting to see.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jun 6, 2013)

I'm not good in a crowd of people. I do my grocery shopping at a small, neighborhood store. If I ever have to go to large stores for clothes, etc. I go when they first open to avoid the crowds. At Christmas time I shop online. I'm just fine one-on-one, but crowds, no thank you.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Jun 6, 2013)

I'm an extreme extrovert. And an extreme tortoise/animal keeper. Karen, my wife, is more of an introvert. 
We were shopping at a store which specializes in paintings, (Karen was shopping, I was looking bored) in under 15 minutes the owner of the shop was telling me her life story and all about the trials she was going through with her kids. While this was going on, the FedEx delivery showed up, and we both knew each other and had to interact as well. Karen was getting tired of this gal sharing her story with me and we left. When we got in the car, Karen was like, â€œReally Ken, everyone needs to be your best friend?" We both agreed though, that I had done nothing to encourage her, and that people just find me comfortable to be with. People remember me and most end up seeing pictures of my tortoises.


All that said, Karen and I would both rather stay home. We like where we live, and we like hanging out with our pets. 
We host summer weekend bashes here at the, â€œCircle Double K Ranch" during the summer months, and we have guests that fly in just to camp for the weekend at our place and have been doing so for 5+ years.


----------



## farber2028 (Jun 6, 2013)

Ken i get that all the time too. People like to talk to me but little do they know i really don't care. I'm good at faking it though. I'm really introverted


----------



## wellington (Jun 6, 2013)

farber2028 said:


> Ken i get that all the time too. People like to talk to me but little do they know i really don't care. I'm good at faking it though. I'm really introverted



This happens to me too. I don't know what they see to think I am a friendly, caring person. LOL, I always try to walk through with a "don't mess with me attitude" I guess it's not working. Now, if they have a dog with them, well, that's who I'm talking too. I will remember the dogs name, never the owner if I know ya, I care, if I don't, I don't.


----------



## RuthJanice (Jun 6, 2013)

Well I am the worst kind I suppose.... I dont know which I am. I hate crowds. However I am not shy as I can talk to anyone.... but like many of you, I typically have little interest in what most people babble on about. I prefer the outdoors. I have always found more joy in being around animals and nothing makes me ill tempered quicker than seeing or hearing of abuse. I will and have rescue anything animal in need - much to my husband's dismay. The last was a "dirty bird" (crow) that was injured on the side of the road. I love my tortoise and my bulldog. So what does that make me?????


----------



## GeoTerraTestudo (Jun 6, 2013)

I am introverted, and I have also wondered if torties and boxies might be more appealing to introverts than extroverts. Judging by the poll above, it seems they might be.

For those of you wanting to learn whether you're introverted or extroverted, as well as about other aspects of your personality, I highly recommend the following resource. It's the website of psychologist David Keirsey, and it uses the Jungian Myers-Briggs personality test to determine your type and help you learn more about yourself:

http://keirsey.com/

Enjoy.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Jun 6, 2013)

Will I have to answer embarrassing questions about my mother? LOL.


----------



## GeoTerraTestudo (Jun 6, 2013)

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Will I have to answer embarrassing questions about my mother? LOL.



Heh heh ... no, more like questions about what how you approach situations, and what kinds of environments you feel most comfortable in.


----------



## farber2028 (Jun 6, 2013)

RuthJanice said:


> Well I am the worst kind I suppose.... I dont know which I am. I hate crowds. However I am not shy as I can talk to anyone.... but like many of you, I typically have little interest in what most people babble on about. I prefer the outdoors. I have always found more joy in being around animals and nothing makes me ill tempered quicker than seeing or hearing of abuse. I will and have rescue anything animal in need - much to my husband's dismay. The last was a "dirty bird" (crow) that was injured on the side of the road. I love my tortoise and my bulldog. So what does that make me?????



Being an introvert doesn't mean that you're shy. I'm not shy. Hell, I can talk to anyone about anything it's just a matter of if I want to or not. I just don't go out of my way to talk to people about nothing. I prefer in-depth conversations on something I may be passionate about or whatever catches my interest. I find people exhausting and need time to myself. Which is why I think I'm so interested in torts. They are so much fun to just watch and quietly observe, also they require work that one can get lost in. 

A big difference in introverts and extroverts is "recharge" time. I need peace and quiet and often to be alone to feel rejuvenated, as do most introverts. Extroverts tend to find being a lone cumbersome and stressful because they can't stand it, so they "recharge" around people. It's actually pretty interesting stuff once you start reading into it a bit.


----------



## GeoTerraTestudo (Jun 6, 2013)

farber2028 said:


> Being an introvert doesn't mean that you're shy. I'm not shy. Hell, I can talk to anyone about anything it's just a matter of if I want to or not. I just don't go out of my way to talk to people about nothing. I prefer in-depth conversations on something I may be passionate about or whatever catches my interest. I find people exhausting and need time to myself. Which is why I think I'm so interested in torts. They are so much fun to just watch and quietly observe, also they require work that one can get lost in.
> 
> A big difference in introverts and extroverts is "recharge" time. I need peace and quiet and often to be alone to feel rejuvenated, as do most introverts. Extroverts tend to find being a lone cumbersome and stressful because they can't stand it, so they "recharge" around people. It's actually pretty interesting stuff once you start reading into it a bit.



Bingo. Great description. I'm also pretty sociable, which is why for a long time I thought I was extroverted, or "ambiverted," meaning halfway in between. However, after taking the personality test, I realized I was actually an introvert, and it explained a heckuva lot, like things summarized in Farber's post above.


----------



## farber2028 (Jun 6, 2013)

One other thing I just thought I'd say, there's a spectrum of being an introvert/extrovert. Most people will fall into the middle, with tendencies more towards one side. However, there's people that are mostly introverted or extroverted. Then there's outliers like myself that are the ends of the spectrum. Weird too, I never could put my finger on why my fiance likes me so much but when I started looking into this it dawned on me that her father and I are pretty much at the same point in the spectrum, as she too is slightly introverted.


----------



## jjsull33 (Jun 6, 2013)

I would say I am extroverted, I have a BS in hotel management so not only do I not mind talking to people and being in crowds I was kind of trained for that. 
I guess as a child(I got my 2 russians 10 years ago in high school) I was more introverted, as I am a gamer and was really into anime (can you tell my my russian names), I preferred to sit at home and chill with my games and torts, but now I show them off to everyone even unprovoked haha.


----------



## farber2028 (Jun 6, 2013)

Someone explain this. I'm way left on the spectrum yet I'm a salesman. Seems counter-intuitive right?


----------



## Team Gomberg (Jun 6, 2013)

*Re: RE: The introverted vs extroverted tortoise owner*



SpdTrtl said:


> I am a social butterfly. I am the weirdo that will strike up a conversation with anyone.



This is me too 



Heather
Sent from my Android TFO app


----------



## GeoTerraTestudo (Jun 6, 2013)

jjsull33 said:


> I would say I am extroverted, I have a BS in hotel management so not only do I not mind talking to people and being in crowds I was kind of trained for that.
> I guess as a child(I got my 2 russians 10 years ago in high school) I was more introverted, as I am a gamer and was really into anime (can you tell my my russian names), I preferred to sit at home and chill with my games and torts, but now I show them off to everyone even unprovoked haha.



Introversion/extroversion is an innate part of our temperament, and not changeable over time. Thus, we are born at some point on the introversion/extroversion spectrum, and stay around that point our whole lives. It's thought that this is because of an inborn part of how our brains work. Basically, your brain either filters out a lot of stimulation, or else lets a lot of it in. If you have a very active filter, then you need more stimulation to feel at equilibrium, making you an extrovert. However, if your filter is less active, then you already feel at equilibrium with less excitement, and are therefore an introvert.


----------



## haidao88 (Jun 6, 2013)

I am an animal lover hands down... I have had experiences with almost all domestic animals, and this is my first time owning anything else exotic besides fish.... But I love being out and about enjoying life, i don't consider myself one or the other but I am pretty well rounded. I love to be home at least half the day but I can't stay home when I'm home... so I guess it's a win win lol time to be home and away 


My tortoise Peach hates apples
Mario loves Peaches 
0.0.2 redfoot


----------



## RuthJanice (Jun 6, 2013)

LOL Cowboy Ken.


----------



## Kerryann (Jun 6, 2013)

farber2028 said:


> Ken i get that all the time too. People like to talk to me but little do they know i really don't care. I'm good at faking it though. I'm really introverted



This happens to me too but it's usually the weird people. My employees say it's because I look at everyone and I always smile. I just figure that's polite. I was at the grocery store tonight buying all natural- no preservative Israeli olives (ie an odd spot in the store and usually empty) and I think I could have had a new boyfriend. He followed me out to my truck yakking at me which would have been scary but he was obviously harmless.




GeoTerraTestudo said:


> I am introverted, and I have also wondered if torties and boxies might be more appealing to introverts than extroverts. Judging by the poll above, it seems they might be.
> 
> For those of you wanting to learn whether you're introverted or extroverted, as well as about other aspects of your personality, I highly recommend the following resource. It's the website of psychologist David Keirsey, and it uses the Jungian Myers-Briggs personality test to determine your type and help you learn more about yourself:
> 
> ...



I took this. It reminded me of the DISC profiling they made me take for work.  I called the dude administering the test twice to make sure I was doing it right and he was like I predict you will be a C personality.. and I was the highest C he had seen in a long time. C personality is as described below
C = Conscientious (Passive DISC Style, Task-Oriented)
What are the general characteristics of the C Personality Style?
The C Personality Style is accurate, precise, detail-oriented, and conscientious. They think very analytically and systematically and make decisions carefully with plenty of research and information to back it up. The C has very high standards for both themselves and others. Because they focus on the details and see what many other styles do not, they tend to be good problem solvers and very creative people.
For a job and I am a Security and Compliance Director

Your Keirsey Temperament Sorter Results indicates that your personality type is that of the

Guardians (SJ's) are the cornerstone of society, for they are the temperament given to serving and preserving our most important social institutions. Guardians have natural talent in managing goods and services--from supervision to maintenance and supply -- and they use all their skills to keep things running smoothly in their families, communities, schools, churches, hospitals, and businesses.

Guardians can have a lot of fun with their friends, but they are quite serious about their duties and responsibilities. Guardians take pride in being dependable and trustworthy; if there's a job to be done, they can be counted on to put their shoulder to the wheel. Guardians also believe in law and order, and sometimes worry that respect for authority, even a fundamental sense of right and wrong, is being lost. Perhaps this is why Guardians honor customs and traditions so strongly -- they are familiar patterns that help bring stability to our modern, fast-paced world.

Practical and down-to-earth, Guardians believe in following the rules and cooperating with others. They are not very comfortable winging it or blazing new trails; working steadily within the system is the Guardian way, for in the long run loyalty, discipline, and teamwork get the job done right. Guardians are meticulous about schedules and have a sharp eye for proper procedures. They are cautious about change, even though they know that change can be healthy for an institution. Better to go slowly, they say, and look before you leap.

Guardians make up as much as 40 to 45 percent of the population, and a good thing, because they usually end up doing all the indispensable but thankless jobs everyone else takes for granted.

As a Provider (ESFJ), you can be very cooperative and enjoy serving the needs of people, especially those close to you. You approach tasks in an organized and thoughtful matter and are excellent with follow through and detail work. You enjoy working on projects that improve situations for people and enjoy working on committees and organizing celebrations. You are the keepers of tradition like special holidays, and go to great lengths to make sure people are cared and provided for.


----------



## kathyth (Jun 6, 2013)

I am an extrovert. I like social situations with what I perceive to be good people. I have a basic caring for people which has probably made me a good nurse. 
I feel like I can do well in almost all situations. I see myself as kind but strong.
I love all living creatures and would do anything to help one in need.
I also could live in my yard!


----------



## terryo (Jun 6, 2013)

When I was younger, I was what some people would call a radical for animal rights. Yes, I was the nut marching with signs and driving the "get-away" car while a friend "rescued" a chained dog or whatever. I was also doing primate rescue. I took in box turtles and water turtles that people didn't want any more too, but I always considered myself an introvert. I would rather spend my days out in the yard with my animals and flowers. I would rather talk to my dogs then on the phone. All the friends that I have, I have since high school...many, many years ago. I'm also shy and find it hard to talk to people I don't know. If that's an introvert, then I guess that's what I am.


----------



## jaizei (Jun 6, 2013)

GeoTerraTestudo said:


> I am introverted, and I have also wondered if torties and boxies might be more appealing to introverts than extroverts. Judging by the poll above, it seems they might be.
> 
> For those of you wanting to learn whether you're introverted or extroverted, as well as about other aspects of your personality, I highly recommend the following resource. It's the website of psychologist David Keirsey, and it uses the Jungian Myers-Briggs personality test to determine your type and help you learn more about yourself:
> 
> ...



Your Keirsey Temperament Sorter Results indicates that your personality type is that of the

Guardians (SJ's) are the cornerstone of society, for they are the temperament given to serving and preserving our most important social institutions. Guardians have natural talent in managing goods and services--from supervision to maintenance and supply -- and they use all their skills to keep things running smoothly in their families, communities, schools, churches, hospitals, and businesses.

Guardians can have a lot of fun with their friends, but they are quite serious about their duties and responsibilities. Guardians take pride in being dependable and trustworthy; if there's a job to be done, they can be counted on to put their shoulder to the wheel. Guardians also believe in law and order, and sometimes worry that respect for authority, even a fundamental sense of right and wrong, is being lost. Perhaps this is why Guardians honor customs and traditions so strongly -- they are familiar patterns that help bring stability to our modern, fast-paced world.

Practical and down-to-earth, Guardians believe in following the rules and cooperating with others. They are not very comfortable winging it or blazing new trails; working steadily within the system is the Guardian way, for in the long run loyalty, discipline, and teamwork get the job done right. Guardians are meticulous about schedules and have a sharp eye for proper procedures. They are cautious about change, even though they know that change can be healthy for an institution. Better to go slowly, they say, and look before you leap.

Guardians make up as much as 40 to 45 percent of the population, and a good thing, because they usually end up doing all the indispensable but thankless jobs everyone else takes for granted.

Inspectors (ISTJ) are the true guardians of institutions. You are patient with your work, and are super-dependable to get the job done. You like it when your team members know their duties, follow guidelines, and operate within the rules. As an Inspector, you are not comfortable with anything that gets too fancy, and you usually prefer to be plain and down-to-earth in the way you dress. You like to have fun with your friends, and you enjoy socializing, so don't be surprised if you find yourself being part of a club. As an Inspector you tend to like to keep your personal space neat and comfortable. You tend to prefer and trust things that have stood the test of time, rather than some newly invented gadget.


----------



## Tom (Jun 6, 2013)

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I'm an extreme extrovert. And an extreme tortoise/animal keeper. Karen, my wife, is more of an introvert.
> We were shopping at a store which specializes in paintings, (Karen was shopping, I was looking bored) in under 15 minutes the owner of the shop was telling me her life story and all about the trials she was going through with her kids. While this was going on, the FedEx delivery showed up, and we both knew each other and had to interact as well. Karen was getting tired of this gal sharing her story with me and we left. When we got in the car, Karen was like, â€œReally Ken, everyone needs to be your best friend?" We both agreed though, that I had done nothing to encourage her, and that people just find me comfortable to be with. People remember me and most end up seeing pictures of my tortoises.
> 
> 
> ...






Well we already established on your "Personal Promotion" thread that you ARE a GREAT guy!

I have to say that I enjoy talking you every time we speak. 

I even like your family for goodness sake!


----------



## wiccan_chicken (Jun 6, 2013)

I tend to be a bit of both. Extroverted in the sense that I am always out doing something if I can, hiking at the park, hanging with boyfriend, wandering the neighborhood etc. 
But I am Introverted in the way of personality. I tend to prefer to be a bit of a loner, and I have extreme patience and stillness when it comes to animals. I am content sitting in the grass watching Vod trample things in her path, inspect something new, try and climb a rock, she's an interesting animal. And though she needs some work to become an outgoing Russian, I am content to sit and watch her. She may never be like a dog, but I bought a tortoise, not a dog. So if I'm feeling friendly and adventurous, I go be extroverted with my dogs, and if I feel like being at home, and being reclusive, I go watch Vodka take a few laps around my yard.

I like to say I have an even mixture of the two


----------



## farber2028 (Jun 6, 2013)

That test says I'm a rational architect but then it doesn't explain anything too me. What a tease haha


----------



## Spn785 (Jun 7, 2013)

GeoTerraTestudo said:


> Introversion/extroversion is an innate part of our temperament, and not changeable over time. Thus, we are born at some point on the introversion/extroversion spectrum, and stay around that point our whole lives. It's thought that this is because of an inborn part of how our brains work. Basically, your brain either filters out a lot of stimulation, or else lets a lot of it in. If you have a very active filter, then you need more stimulation to feel at equilibrium, making you an extrovert. However, if your filter is less active, then you already feel at equilibrium with less excitement, and are therefore an introvert.



Geo, I'm not so sure about this, maybe I'm the exception to the rule, but personality tests, and my own experience, all show that I have changed from an extreme introvert to an extrovert.


----------



## GeoTerraTestudo (Jun 7, 2013)

Spn785 said:


> GeoTerraTestudo said:
> 
> 
> > Introversion/extroversion is an innate part of our temperament, and not changeable over time. Thus, we are born at some point on the introversion/extroversion spectrum, and stay around that point our whole lives. It's thought that this is because of an inborn part of how our brains work. Basically, your brain either filters out a lot of stimulation, or else lets a lot of it in. If you have a very active filter, then you need more stimulation to feel at equilibrium, making you an extrovert. However, if your filter is less active, then you already feel at equilibrium with less excitement, and are therefore an introvert.
> ...



Personality has two components: character and temperament. Character is something that can change over time as we learn to navigate our way through the world. Temperament, however, is inborn and not very changeable. Personality tests like Myers-Briggs and others are supposed to be testing temperament. If your results change from one time you've taken the test to another, then try to determine which of your answers are the most accurate, and use the results from that test.


----------



## Spn785 (Jun 7, 2013)

GeoTerraTestudo said:


> Personality has two components: character and temperament. Character is something that can change over time as we learn to navigate our way through the world. Temperament, however, is inborn and not very changeable. Personality tests like Myers-Briggs and others are supposed to be testing temperament. If your results change from one time you've taken the test to another, then try to determine which of your answers are the most accurate, and use the results from that test.



Geo, I know what you are saying, but my answers were accurate for when I took the test in High School, and though my answers changed they are accurate now. I changed. 

I also want to apologize to the OP for getting off subject.


----------



## GeoTerraTestudo (Jun 7, 2013)

Spn785 said:


> Geo, I know what you are saying, but my answers were accurate for when I took the test in High School, and though my answers changed they are accurate now. I changed.
> 
> I also want to apologize to the OP for getting off subject.



LOL ... Well then somebody must've operated on the pons of your brainstem while you were sleeping sometime after high school, making you more extroverted now! 

Okay, back to business.


----------



## thatrebecca (Jun 7, 2013)

This thread is so fascinating to me. I'm an introvert with a job that requires me to be an extrovert. When I come home from work, nothing helps me recharge better than grabbing a lawn chair and glass of ice tea and watching my torts explore the yard for a half hour. I bet if you took my blood pressure before and after, you'd see it drop. I'm sure other beloved pets have the same impact, but there's something special about torts, and the slow and deliberate way they move, that's especially calming and endearing to me.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Jun 7, 2013)

I love tortoises because they are peaceful and calm and are just happy to bask in the sun and graze all day. Tortoises prefer a more introverted lifestyle so it would stand to reason that some may seek them out because of that. 

I myself am outgoing and talkative at the many functions I have to attend for the kids or my husbands work but I do find it draining and my whole family prefers pajama Sundays home to anything else that might be going on.


----------



## SpdTrtl (Jun 7, 2013)

I took the test it says that I am an "Artisan Performer (ESFP)" whatever the heck that means...hopefully it's good. lol


----------



## farber2028 (Jun 7, 2013)

This thread should be come sticky. Pretty interesting!


For anybody that has taken the test and the website decides to not show your results, there is a way to find it. At the top of the page next to the contact us button there's one called The Four Temperaments. From there you should be able to find the one that you scored out to be


----------



## RuthJanice (Jun 7, 2013)

Well then I am definately an introvert. I NEED time to myself to recharge. I too find people that can babble on for hours about their uneventful day exhausting..... 



farber2028 said:


> RuthJanice said:
> 
> 
> > Well I am the worst kind I suppose.... I dont know which I am. I hate crowds. However I am not shy as I can talk to anyone.... but like many of you, I typically have little interest in what most people babble on about. I prefer the outdoors. I have always found more joy in being around animals and nothing makes me ill tempered quicker than seeing or hearing of abuse. I will and have rescue anything animal in need - much to my husband's dismay. The last was a "dirty bird" (crow) that was injured on the side of the road. I love my tortoise and my bulldog. So what does that make me?????
> ...


----------



## Kerryann (Jun 7, 2013)

GeoTerraTestudo said:


> Spn785 said:
> 
> 
> > GeoTerraTestudo said:
> ...



When we did this at work for the other profile, I had a different profile at home than I do at work. You have a different personality depending upon what is influencing you and your environment. The guy who did ours also said that your personality scores can change over time.


----------



## Spn785 (Jun 7, 2013)

GeoTerraTestudo said:


> I am introverted, and I have also wondered if torties and boxies might be more appealing to introverts than extroverts. Judging by the poll above, it seems they might be.
> 
> For those of you wanting to learn whether you're introverted or extroverted, as well as about other aspects of your personality, I highly recommend the following resource. It's the website of psychologist David Keirsey, and it uses the Jungian Myers-Briggs personality test to determine your type and help you learn more about yourself:
> 
> ...



I am a Rational Inventor, which fits really well.


----------



## GeoTerraTestudo (Jun 7, 2013)

Kerryann said:


> When we did this at work for the other profile, I had a different profile at home than I do at work. You have a different personality depending upon what is influencing you and your environment. The guy who did ours also said that your personality scores can change over time.



Well, again, it depends on which aspects of your personality. Your brain is your brain, whether you're at work or at home. You may choose to reveal different aspects of your temperament in different environments. That's where the malleability and learning comes in. However, these tests are supposed to find out what your inborn temperament is like. Whether they succeed in doing so is another matter.


----------



## mctlong (Jun 7, 2013)

GeoTerraTestudo said:


> I am introverted, and I have also wondered if torties and boxies might be more appealing to introverts than extroverts. Judging by the poll above, it seems they might be.
> 
> For those of you wanting to learn whether you're introverted or extroverted, as well as about other aspects of your personality, I highly recommend the following resource. It's the website of psychologist David Keirsey, and it uses the Jungian Myers-Briggs personality test to determine your type and help you learn more about yourself:
> 
> ...



I'm an Idealist Healer (INFP) which is a little surprising since every other personality test I've ever taken has pegged me as a Mad Scientist, INTP. Maybe I'm becoming a softie. Either way, I'm an introvert. My husband on the other hand, is an extrovert and he loves tortoises as well. So I don't think it comes down to extrovert vs introvert when it comes to tortoises as pets.


----------



## hunterk997 (Jun 7, 2013)

I'm definitely an "intorvert" I guess. I don't talk to people in my school partly because most other teenagers are annoying to me. Of course I have a few people I talk to on occasion, but I prefer just having "no social life." My parents always pick on me about it, but it's true


----------



## jaizei (Jun 18, 2013)

hunterk997 said:


> I'm definitely an "intorvert" I guess. I don't talk to people in my school partly because most other teenagers are annoying to me. Of course I have a few people I talk to on occasion, but I prefer just having "no social life." My parents always pick on me about it, but it's true



I think teenagers are annoying to everyone.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jun 18, 2013)

Except you, Clarice!  You're not annoying!!


----------



## hunterk997 (Jun 18, 2013)

Yvonne G said:


> Except you, Clarice!  You're not annoying!!



Haha, yeah she's too cool to be annoying 


Sent from my Ipod using the tortoiseforum app


----------

